# conky and lua-cairo error



## yuga (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello! 

I'm having problem running conky with lua-cairo support.

`$ conky -v`

```
Conky 1.8.1 compiled Thu Mar 22 15:25:07 CET 2012 for FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE (i386)

Compiled in features:

System config file: /usr/local/etc/conky/conky.conf
Package library path: /usr/local/lib/conky

 X11:
  * Xdamage extension
  * XDBE (double buffer extension)
  * Xft
  * ARGB visual

 Music detection:
  * Audacious
  * MOC

 General:
  * math
  * Curl
  * Weather (METAR)
  * Weather (XOAP)
  * config-output
  * Imlib2
  * iostats
  * ncurses
  * Lua

  Lua bindings:
   * Cairo
   * Imlib2
```

I have successfully installed it, downloaded conkyrc and lua scripts (http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conky_HUD?content=137505), but when I tried to start conky, I got this error:


```
Conky: llua_load: error loading module 'cairo' from file '/usr/local/lib/conky/libcairo.so':
        dynamic libraries not enabled; check your Lua installation
```

So, I suppose that I need to link libraries located in /usr/local/lib/conky with lua, but I don't know how to do this. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## yuga (Apr 13, 2012)

Problem solved after upgrading lua port.


----------

